# Batman The Animated Series



## HarryCanyon (Aug 7, 2012)

The greatest animated show of all time! always been a Batman fan since 89 when i saw the movie in theaters and i was 11 when this show aired as i knew they would make an animated show based on the movies/comics as it didn't disappoint.

Unique animation style, great voice acting, engaging stories and all that makes this a winner and a hit to all ages.

Any fans?


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm a big fan, I dunno if I'd call it the greatest, but it's definitely in my top 10 (probably top 5 if I thought about it).

Love the show, the voice-acting on most episodes (some of them are awful, especially when Batman speaks a different language), and so many of the storylines are great. I watched it as a kid, and I still watch it now.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 8, 2012)

A very great show that respected the intelligence of its target audience. Serious backgrounds given to the villians (most of them sympathic) and dark endings. 

It's Joker is imo the greatest of them all: He was menacing yet comical. Delightful insane yet dark and even abusive. It gave Two-face the attention and respect he finally deserved even taking the time to show us his Dent personality before it all came crashing down. Pioson Ivy was even scary with that whole turning people into trees thing and the ungodly "plant children" thing. Harley Quinn was born in this series so what's not to like? Heck, even made for the show villians were deep as all hell, Baby Doll anyone?

I must say that The trial episode and the one where Killer Croc joins a freak show are probably my favorites. In the end, its story and characters are the show's shining stars.


----------



## HarryCanyon (Aug 8, 2012)

Well this show appealed to everyone and not just kids as it was popular among junior high/high school students and adults cause it came out sometimes near prime time as even my bigger brother who loves DC comics as much as i do who was 20 when it came out on TV would watch it with me sometimes.

What's everyone's favorite episodes?

My top 34:
1. The Forgotten.
2. Almost Got Em.
3. Trial.
4. Joker's Favor.
5. Mad Love.
6. Last Laugh.
7. Feat of Clay.
8. Two-Face.
9. Heart of Ice.
10. Bane.
11. Vendetta.
12. Sideshow.
13. Old Wounds.
14. If your So Smart Why Aren't You Rich.
15. Demon's Quest.
16. Appointment in Crime Alley.
17. Over The Edge.
18. Laughing Fish.
19. On Leather Wings.
20. Christmas with the Joker.
21. Holiday Knights.
22. Be a Clown.
23. Batgirl Returns.
24. Blind as a Bat.
25. Cult of the Cat.
26. Strange Case of Bruce Wayne.
27. Perchance to Dream.
28. His Silocon Soul.
29. Heart of Steel.
30. Joker's Wild.
31. Tyger Tyger.
32. Ivy and Harley.
33. Harley's Holiday.
34. Growing Pains.


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Aug 8, 2012)

Dude. I loved this freaking show. I wonder if they have the seasons of this on DVD.

Random fact. Did you all know that *Mark Hamill* did the voice of The Joker.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 8, 2012)

Project H311H0UND said:


> Dude. I loved this freaking show. I wonder if they have the seasons of this on DVD.
> 
> Random fact. Did you all know that *Mark Hamill* did the voice of The Joker.



I found out as I grew older-like, in my late teens. He could get his laughs so high back in those days (it was his idea to use a different laugh everytime) but with his growing age, his voice can't reach such a level anymore...I can see why he retired. It's wierd, when I think Mark Hamill, I think TAS Joker-not Luke Skywalker. I believe he's VA'd more than he has traditionaly acted. 

Here's a sorta obscure voice actor: Paul Williams voiced The Penguin. He added just the touch of class needed I think.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 8, 2012)

My sisters and I enjoyed Batman the Animated series, but there got to be a point he was actually being more of a jerk.

That one Clayface episode is what did it for us...was like WTF dude.

Ironically shortly after that, the series went off the air...

I don't know if it's my favorite show. But it is up there in the top animated shows I've enjoyed.


----------



## Brazen (Aug 8, 2012)

Joker and Harley taught me all I needed to know about relationships with women.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 8, 2012)

Butterflygoddess16 said:


> I found out as I grew older-like, in my late teens. He could get his laughs so high back in those days (it was his idea to use a different laugh everytime) but with his growing age, his voice can't reach such a level anymore...I can see why he retired. It's wierd, when I think Mark Hamill, I think TAS Joker-not Luke Skywalker. I believe he's VA'd more than he has traditionaly acted.



Mark Hamill did voice acting for most of the English dubs of the older Miyazaki films, iirc.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 8, 2012)

Dyluck said:


> Mark Hamill did voice acting for most of the English dubs of the older Miyazaki films, iirc.



So did Shia LaBeouf and Patrick Stewart.


----------



## HarryCanyon (Aug 8, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> My sisters and I enjoyed Batman the Animated series, but there got to be a point he was actually being more of a jerk.
> 
> That one Clayface episode is what did it for us...was like WTF dude.
> 
> ...



*â€‹Feat of Clay?*


----------



## Ramses (Aug 8, 2012)

Mark Hamill also voiced the Joker in Arkham Asylum and Arkham City. 

A friend of mine - who thinks he's funny - came up with this Star Wars/Hamill/Heath Ledger mashup:
Luke: You want to know how I got these scars?
Vader: No. But I know how you got this one. 
{_Vader cuts off Luke's hand_}
Luke and Vader: Nooooooo!

Anyway, God, I loved the crap out of Batman the Animated Series. So good.


----------



## HarryCanyon (Aug 15, 2012)

What's everyone's favorite episodes?


----------

